# Are Carbon Wheels Practical?



## sevenbravo (Jan 13, 2010)

I budgeted about $1200 to buy a set of wheels. I planned on buying a nice set of aluminum clinchers, but after seeing the Boyd carbon clinchers I might change my mind. Are using carbon wheels practical for day in, day out riding? I ride pretty hard but only do a few low key races and centuries. I also don't want to swap back and forth between two types of wheels and have to change the pads. Can I leave on the carbons full time or will they not hold up for daily use? Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## sevenbravo (Jan 13, 2010)

I weigh about 165 lbs, if that matters.


----------



## cha_cha_ (Sep 27, 2008)

a buddy of mine runs his enves as everyday wheels. rain, hail, shine, racing, training, good roads, bad roads, uphill, downhill, whatever. he has the coin to replace them if he destroys them though...

personally, at 210lbs i would not run a carbon clincher as a daily wheel. i commute on some average roads and i have lots of long descents to ride down. the risk of damage imho is too great for me.

tubulars are also not an option - my commute is too long, if i get glassed at km #1, i still have 99km to go on a re-glue...

i think if i lived on the flats and rode nicer roads then i would consider it, but ultimately i would struggle to convince myself that a carbon wheel is that much better than an alu rim costing 75% less that i need it.

buy them, get tubulars, save them for racing, and just suck it up that you need a 2nd cassette, a slight derr tweak and within a few weeks you'll be swapping brake shoes within seconds...


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

For the little tiny bit of weight you'll save, I don't think they would be worth it. Look over at bike hub store and you can build up a light weight rim combo that would be way safer than carbon.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

For a true daily use wheel I'd get something carbon with alloy brake track. Like the Zipp 404 or equivalent.


----------



## sevenbravo (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

I've been using carbon wheels daily for 3 years now, I don't see any reason why not to use them. One set of carbon wheels has over 10k miles on them and the brake tract is better than a set of aluminum wheels I have with much less mileage.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

DuraAce C24 CLs offer great weight, aero and reliability advantages without having to go full carbon or deep dish. It is amazing more people don't run them. I run these on my allez and love them (I have the 7850 SLs). The big aero test a few years ago have them comparable to deep dish Mavics (skinny, deep wheels).

I run 404 FC Carbon Clinchers on my Venge "daily" (I have an allez for bad weather) and they hold up to pothole abuse in NJ wonderfully. No cracks or going out of true at all.

But I have 4 bikes (and weigh 170#)... if I had just one bike and "did it all again" I would absolutely get C24 CLs for daily use and 404 tubulars for race day. Carbon clinchers are certainly practical in most areas; but not when you have the choice of running C24s.


----------



## philbennett (Jan 20, 2012)

I run Reynolds as my dailies and have for two years with no issues. I've talked with several folks who do the same and at least a couple of them have gone more than 15K miles with no issues. I live in the land of medium sized rollers rather than the mountains, which I'm sure has an effect.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Full carbon clinchers? I'd trust the big names like Zipp, Enve... but they'll be out of your budget. The cheap options... well, if you don't have big hills to go down maybe but, let's say I have melted 3 carbon clincher rims in about 2 months last year. I'd prefer alloy brake tracks but these get heav... again, it matters depending of the terrain.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I ride carbon tubulars all the time, everywhere. Zipp 303s and AC 58s, depending on how windy it is. They're practical for me.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

Depends how you define practical. My short answer is no. Considering alloy rims with 105 hubs can be had for 20% of the cost of the cheapest carbon wheels, with 99% of the performance, at least, how can carbon be considered practical?


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

If you don't ride in the rain much, or do steep technical descents that overheat carbon clinchers, the only drawback is the cost of replacing a rim should you damage or wear it out.

OTOH, for regular riding, not racing, there's no real advantage to carbon rims other than looking "pro". Living where $10k bikes are common, I look at a rider's legs and how they sit on a bike to figure out how experienced they are, not their equipment.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Practical or not I think you get a better set of wheels for that budget by not getting carbon rims.
Give or take a bit for 1200 you're comparing the best possible alloy rim wheels probably with enough left over for tires to so-so carbon rim wheels.

the goal should be to get the best you can for your money not to have carbon rims for the sake of having carbon rims and because you can 'get away with it'. 

If you get a great set of alloy rimmed wheels now with top hubs (Alchemy, Dura Ace, King, Ect) you can always get carbon rims later if you change your mind or if carbon clinchers improve because you'll have the good hubs basically forever.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

ericm979 said:


> If you don't ride in the rain much, or do steep technical descents that overheat carbon clinchers, the only drawback is the cost of replacing a rim should you damage or wear it out.
> 
> OTOH, for regular riding, not racing, there's no real advantage to carbon rims other than looking "pro". Living where $10k bikes are common, I look at a rider's legs and how they sit on a bike to figure out how experienced they are, not their equipment.


Haha, this right here. Im in a similar area and see 10k bikes and full kits on every schmoe. The easiest way to spot someone with no skill/strength is in the lack of smooth spin.


----------



## sevenbravo (Jan 13, 2010)

Great feedback. Having never owned a set of carbon wheels I guess I wanted to see if they were really better/faster/smoother. But I like what someone said about how $1K will buy a nice set of alloys but bottom of the line, generic carbons...plus I would rather not have to mess with the brake pads. OTOH, my wife gave me a green light and I don't want to squander this chance,


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

sevenbravo said:


> Great feedback. Having never owned a set of carbon wheels I guess I wanted to see if they were really better/faster/smoother. But I like what someone said about how $1K will buy a nice set of alloys but bottom of the line, generic carbons...plus I would rather not have to mess with the brake pads. OTOH, my wife gave me a green light and I don't want to squander this chance,


Changing brake pads isn't bad on a road bike. It's hell on a bike like the SpeedConcept.


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

So are Boyd carbons not good? I've read incredible reviews...


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Boyds are as good as any other carbon wheel made from generic parts.

Carbon wheels are a little bit more aero. If they're clinchers, they won't be as light as the lightest aluminium rim wheels. Carbon tubulars can be lighter than aluminium tubulars.

The savings from aero wheels are real, but small. As in maybe you can finish a century a few minutes faster at the same power output. 

Carbon clinchers don't ride better than aluminum. Mine ride slightly rougher than my aluminium wheels. Then there's the braking problems. I know a guy who went through two sets of someone's generic carbon wheels in training before giving up and going back to aluminium. We have a lot of steep descents here.

If you race and have the money, then they can be useful. But if you have permission to spend $1k you would do better to buy a year's worth of coaching, or a power meter. Most people can improve their speed more through better training than they can through equipment.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

who cares about practical.

You only live once.


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

ericm979 said:


> Boyds are as good as any other carbon wheel made from generic parts.
> 
> Carbon wheels are a little bit more aero. If they're clinchers, they won't be as light as the lightest aluminium rim wheels. Carbon tubulars can be lighter than aluminium tubulars.
> 
> ...


Thanks man! Very informative post


----------



## martinot (Aug 14, 2009)

I moved entirely to carbon and ride 12 months a year. Road training: 46mm clincher. Road racing 45 mm tubulars. Kermesse type 38 mm tubulars. CX 38mm tubulars and 45mm tubulars. TT 90mm tubulars. Carbon is awesome. Tubulars is a bit of a pain with gluing but love them for CX and non paved kermesse roads. And all have carbon braking surfaces. I live in a wet Pac NW


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

I live in the Pac NW too, in Seattle where the hills are many and steep (though short).

My good wheels are Easton EC90s, and I use Swiss Stop yellow rubber. They are better in *all* situations than my training wheels, alloy Vuelta Corsa Lites with KoolStops. The myth of carbon being a disaster in the wet is just that.

THat said, the Vueltas are $350 a pair and a lot, lot cheaper than the Eastons...


----------



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

No personal experience but I would consider these, have good reviews and very similar to Mavic Cosmic based on reviews I've read. $635 shipped.

Planet X Carbon Clinchers

I actually own these Chinese Carbon Clinchers below and they ride just fine, but I am fearful of overheating the rim on some of my rides. Fortunately I have a few other bikes that I can pull out of the stable for my hilly rides with long descents that are aluminum.

FLYXI (tubulars are a little cheaper). These I bought for $400 shipped.


----------



## jowees (Apr 12, 2012)

If you already had a good set of alloys I would say save the money.
But if you need to buy new wheels anyways, then I suggest Planet X Carbon Clinchers 52 mm.


----------



## martinot (Aug 14, 2009)

Bottom line is: deep carbon rims look cool and ride superb (well, the good ones) and if you have designated $1,200 you can definitely get a nice set and be able to ride year round with a single set of pads.
So what if you get a nice set of alu rims like ROL Race SL or so. They will ride well, look good but every time you will enter the garage or look at your bike on the roof rack or the trainer or .... you will say to yourself "I've saved few hundred bucks which I then spent on stuff I don't even remember and I could have had a super nice set of deep carbon rims"


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

martinot said:


> Bottom line is: deep carbon rims look cool and ride superb (well, the good ones) and if you have designated $1,200 you can definitely get a nice set and be able to ride year round with a single set of pads.
> So what if you get a nice set of alu rims like ROL Race SL or so. They will ride well, look good but every time you will enter the garage or look at your bike on the roof rack or the trainer or .... you will say to yourself "I've saved few hundred bucks which I then spent on stuff I don't even remember and I could have had a super nice set of deep carbon rims"


I feel similar. When I decide to save money, the left over gets squandered on random things (usually expensive liquor/food) and it's never seen again.


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

I currently have a set of Easton EA90SLX wheels. I'm saving up to buy a set of 50mm Boyd Carbon Clinchers. I plan on training primarly on the Boyds unless it is super windy or hilly. I live in Dallas so delamination on a big descent is not a problem for me


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

If they make you happy get them. As said before they look and feel great - I love to ride, it's the one thing I spend any $$$ on and do for myself, so I got what I liked and didn't look back.
I have 2 pairs of CC - '11 404FC and '09 XXXlites - and couldn't be happier with their performance.
Just be wary of rain, nasty roads and don't ride the brakes on descents - then again I would take this same approach with the new ride even if the wheels were aluminum. 
I was worried when I got the first pair but they are easy to live with.


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

I have a set of 2010 Easton EC90SL clinchers I run on my Dogma and a set of 2011 Reynolds 32 clinchers I run on my Cento1. I ride both bikes pretty much every week and have not had any issues. But, certain events (like Levi Leipheimer's King Ridge Gran Fondo) won't let you ride with carbon clinchers. So, I may pick up a set of Dura Ace C35 clinchers.


----------



## sevenbravo (Jan 13, 2010)

I opted for the Boyd 50mm carbons.


----------



## sevenbravo (Jan 13, 2010)

It was martinot's post that convinced me.


----------



## RIL49 (Apr 27, 2012)

Congrats, sevenbravo!! Great wheels and they look wonderful. For you, and others who can afford the extra expense, they are certainly practical. For the majority of us who cannot afford wheels like this (without a divorce), well, maybe alloy wheels would suffice. Now go ride those things until your quads cry for mercy!!!


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

sevenbravo said:


> I opted for the Boyd 50mm carbons.


Whew...those are sick!! I love the new ghosted graphics.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

If you went carbon would you be looking at clincher or tubular?


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

martinot said:


> "I've saved few hundred bucks which I then spent on stuff I don't even remember and I could have had a super nice set of deep carbon rims"


^ THIS sums up this whole thread on these wheels versus name brand. To be honest, having bought a set of FS 50mm's, I think they're good so far, but the money is better spent on something higher end. Competitive Cyclist just had a clearance sale on the Hed Jet 6 Clinchers for $900, that's roughly $250 more than the Farsports shipped, even though the Hed's will be heavier than the Farsports, I think the money is better spent on Hed. Right now a set of Zipp 404 clinchers are $1600, yes it's nearly 1k more than Chinese wheels, but they're proven and will last for ages. I guess we'll see how well my Farsports wheels hold up, they're going to be used for cyclocross season this year, I guess that'll be the ultimate test of their strength.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Jul 30, 2008)

Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL are a good, solid wheel. Alloy brake track, carbon fairing, very solid wheelset. You can ride these very day.


----------

